# Car Swap



## andycastle (Mar 30, 2015)

If anyone is looking to swap a UK registered car for Portuguese one let me know

Skoda Fabia Break , € 6.995 - Standvirtual

Kind Regards


Andy


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Have sent you a PM.


----------

